# 10mm GP100



## HogHunter (Mar 13, 2018)

I noticed on GunBroker there are a lot of Ruger GP100s in 10mm. 10mm seems like a good fit for the GP100. Bad news is that it uses moon clips. I have a Super Redhawk in 10mm and the moon clips are a hassel, but there is not much recoil. The Super Redhawk weights 54 oz and the GP100 weights 37 oz.


----------

